# Warning about (some) flea and tick meds



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Article from Hemopet:

https://hemopet.org/flea-tick-meds-...il&utm_term=0_2ab0e3771c-4f0524a7e2-220500561


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Please read this article everyone! 

Many years ago JoJo and Cotton reacted to Bravecto and I was condescended for intimating that that was why they both had a couple seizures. A few years later JoJo had 3 fleas on him 2 days before his teeth cleaning/extraction. I was told if fleas were found on him they would treat him for fleas at that time. I got a dose of the medication and gave JoJo 1/3 of a tablet. Two hours later the fleas were dead and JoJo had no seizures in the weeks/months that followed. 
The dogs got fleas from my friend's house who was watching them for the weekend. After that, when they had teeth cleanings, and with Cotton's surgery, I said no flea treatments. I also put it in writing and attached it to their collars. I have always waited in my car until I received a phone call telling me everything was good to go. Havanese in general are close to the cutoff between dosages. Of course the answer is you can't divide the pills because it's not mixed consistently, yeah sure.
The dogs have never had fleas outside of that experience so I refuse to give them any of the preventative treatments listed in the article. I'm not an alarmist by nature but I've had too much unpleasant first hand experience with this nonsense. Optimism just doesn't apply here. Ty Karen.

Oops, I forgot to mention that Cotton also reacted at one point about a week after his flea prevention. It takes a lot to get me upset like that but I was also dealing with guilt and frustration over not being heard.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

One of my neighbors has had a second dog (Bichon Frise, younger -6-, no history of seizures) have a seizure and die. Both
took Trifexis.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our Keeper had a reaction to Revolution. He had every possible side effect, except for seizure, and death. We shoved food down his throat for a year, before he was finally able to stand without shaking enough to eat on his own.

We don't do multiple purpose, and certainly no "latest, and greatest".


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it is good to keep in mind that all flea tick “preventatives” are actually insecticides (poison). None of the them are completely safe, especially for our aging canine companions and those with liver, kidney or other medical conditions.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo has used Comfortis for many years without any side effects. I think it was one of the few or only FDA approved oral meds for flea control (for dogs without a history of epilepsy), when he started taking it more than a decade ago. It is still effective to this day. Boo has never had a live flea on his body, even when he went to day care. I've heard that other pest control medications, using a different formula, have caused serious reactions in some dogs. However, so far, we have been safe with Comfortis, and will stick with it.


----------

